# Advice



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Good Advice for all, and with all the good advice we could all live easier and we will all be happier because every waking moment of our lives will not revolve around around a pcr.


1 - Stop creating new problems by negligence that results in mortgagee neglect.

2 - Stop finding these recalled dehumidifiers and installing them in houses, we should all aready know they are a fire hazard by now.

3- If your going to tarp a roof, learn how to tarp a roof. ( most roof problems can be repaired within the allowable.

4- Do not leave the well on and unplug the sump pumps in these houses

5 - LEAVE THE SUMP PUMPS PLUGGED IN AT THESE HOUSES THATS WHY THEY ARE THERE, AND THE POWER HAS BEEN RESTORED TO RUN THEM.

6 - Remove all the debris not just what you feel like

7 - Stop tarping roofs that do not need to be tarped

8 - Drain the water heater

9 - Drain the plumbing systems

10 - Use your weedwhips as you are supposed to so that we are not constantly spending extra time bringing it down to size.

11 - Learn how to install locks so the doors don't pop open.

12 - Bolt boarding requires 4 carriage bolts & 2 2x4s

13 - Boarding a door requires hinges so we can get back in

14 - Use common sense

15 - Dont make horrible bids so that a 2nd bid requires a game of wheres waldo

16 - Lock the door when you leave

17 - Competition - blah just do your work right and you will get more

18 - Don't use the toilets

19 - Learn how to hookup the drainage hose to the dehumidifier - Its really not that hard

20 - Could keep going but I have had enough. Get the point add if you want.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Stop hiding stuff in the attic

Cut the ENTIRE yard...PLEASE!

The wooded area behind the house is not your dump

Part of a lock change is making sure the striker plate is in the right spot to hold the latch

Replacing the rotten or missing decking is part of a roof repair

Tarps should go all the way to the nearest peak


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

MKT said:


> 2 - Stop finding these recalled dehumidifiers and installing them in houses, we should all aready know they are a fire hazard by now.


what is this about dehumidifiers causing fires? I don't think I've ever heard this.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> what is this about dehumidifiers causing fires? I don't think I've ever heard this.



And where can I get a few of them for some "Unique" properties?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

MKT said:


> Good Advice for all, and with all the good advice we could all live easier and we will all be happier because every waking moment of our lives will not revolve around around a pcr.
> 
> 
> 1 - Stop creating new problems by negligence that results in mortgagee neglect.
> ...


If you are ok going into these ****holes and bust your ass for $325.00 for soup to nuts then godbless you.We should be getting atleast 900+ for these places.You wanna do everyone a favor?STOP doing $10.00 lock changes!STOP Working for sub of a sub!STOP Doing $3.00 inspections I have had it with doing a days work feeling great and some lady in an office in Wyoming who never lifted a hammer tells me how to do my job.This industry is terrible.They hire unlicensed guys and people who have no idea about construction go into these dumps because they thought the could make a killing of a craigslist ad. If you continue to do it and complain don't blame anyone else.I am happy i and down to (1) Company and Thats almost over...:yawn:


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

The dehumidifiers were about 75% of them built before 2013. There were notices posted all over menards, home depot, lowes. Five bros, Lps sent out memos about them for sure. Five bros instructions were to unplug the machines. I brought this up because I have been seeing crazy things such as a dehumidifier I marked off on dispearing from a house one week and then reappearing in house following weeks like its a fresh install. The units had not been sold for a few years. 

Why it happens and they continue to get away with it, my assumption is ass kissing and probably a whole lot of it. Unlike most who are all talk I stand true to myself and mine, not a sell out. I would rather take my charge backs and at cost work orders then do the typical industry routine of crying and throwing fits.

Honestly have found that at least 50% of contractors in this industry cannot take it like a man, a good percentage are a lott like a toddler - as in crying and throwing fits - "ah I don't get paid enough, people like MKT ruin everything because they come in and do their job right, and so on"


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Gree Reannounces Dehumidifier Recall Due to Serious Fire and Burn Hazards; More Fires and Property Damage Reported 
The dehumidifiers can overheat, smoke and catch fire. 
Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product. 
Recall date: May 15, 2014 
Recall number: 14-179 

Previous Next 
Enlarge  

   1 of 14 photos
Property damage from fire involving a recalled Gree-manufactured dehumidifier

   2 of 14 photos
Danby dehumidifier model DDR3011

   3 of 14 photos
Premiere dehumidifier model DDR65CHP

   4 of 14 photos
De’Longhi dehumidifier model DDSE30

   5 of 14 photos
SuperClima dehumidifier model DG50

   6 of 14 photos
Fedders dehumidifier model FEDH-MAH030-C15

   7 of 14 photos
Fellini dehumidifier model 13-06030

   8 of 14 photos
Frigidaire dehumidifier model FDM30R1

   9 of 14 photos
Gree dehumidifier model GDN30AE-A3EBA8A

   10 of 14 photos
Kenmore dehumidifier model 407.52301210

   11 of 14 photos
Norpole dehumidifier model NPDH30PG

   12 of 14 photos
Seabreeze dehumidifier model DH450S

   13 of 14 photos
SoleusAir dehumidifier model GL-DEH-50-2L2

   14 of 14 photos
GE dehumidifier model ADEW30LN
 Download  Share 




*Recall Summary *

Name of product: 
Dehumidifiers
Hazard: The dehumidifiers can overheat, smoke and catch fire, posing fire and burn hazards to consumers.

Remedy: View Details 
Refund

Consumer Contact: 
Gree toll-free at (866) 853-2802 from 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or online at www.greeusa.com and click on Recall for more information.
Report an Incident Involving this Product 
*Recall Details *

*Units*

About 2.5 million in the United States and 55,000 in Canada (This recall was first announced in September 2013, updated in October 2013 and expanded in January 2014)
*Description*

This recall involves 20, 25, 30, 40, 45, 50, 65 and 70-pint dehumidifiers with brand names Danby, De’Longhi, Fedders, Fellini, Frigidaire,GE,Gree, Kenmore, Norpole, Premiere, Seabreeze, SoleusAir and SuperClima. Recalled model numbers and date codes are listed below. The brand name and the pint capacity are printed on the front of the dehumidifier. The model number and date code are printed on a sticker on the back, front or side of the unit. The dehumidifiers are white, beige, gray or black plastic and measure between 19 and 24 inches tall, 13 and 15 inches wide, and 9 and 11 inches deep. 

*Danby or Premiere * *Model number* *Capacity* *Date code range* DDR3011 30-pint All units DDR30P 30-pint All units DDR4511 45-pint All units DDR45P 45-pint All units DDR6511 65-pint All units DDR65CHP 65-pint All units 
*De’Longhi or SuperClima * *Model number* *Capacity* *Date code range* DDSE30 30-pint All units DDSE40 40-pint All units DG50 50-pint All units 
*Fedders * *Model number* *Capacity* *Date code range* FEDH-MAH030-C15 30-pint All units FEDH-MAH070-C15 70-pint All units 
*Fellini * *Model number* *Capacity* *Date code range* 13-06030 50-pint All units 13-06031 70-pint All units 
*Frigidaire* *Model number* *Pint capacity* *Date code range* FDB30R1 30-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDB50R1 50-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDB70R1 70-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDD25S1 25-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDF50S1 50-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDF70S1 70-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDL30R1 30-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDL50R1 50-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDL50S1 50-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDL70R1 70-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDL70S1 70-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDM30R1 30-pint 01/07 through 09/08 FDR30S1 30-pint 01/07 through 09/08 
*GE* *Model number* *Pint capacity* *Date code range* ADER30LN 30 pint 01/08 through 12/10 ADEW30LN 30 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHR30LL 30 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHR30LM 30 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHW30LM 30 pint 01/08 through 12/10 ADER40LN 40 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHH40LL 40 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHR40LL 40 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHR40LM 40 pint 01/08 through 12/10 ADEH50LN 50 pint 01/08 through 12/10 ADER50LN 50 pint 01/08 through 12/10 ADEW50LN 50 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHH50LM 50 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHR50LL 50 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHR50LM 50 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHW50LM 50 pint 01/08 through 12/10 ADER65LN 65 pint 01/08 through 12/10 ADEW65LN 65 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHR65LL 65 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHR65LM 65 pint 01/08 through 12/10 AHW65LM 65 pint 01/08 through 12/10 
*Gree * *Model number* *Capacity* *Date code range* 13-06090 30-pint All units 13-06091 45-pint All units 13-06092 50-pint All units GDN40AH-A4EBB1A 40-pint All units GDN45AH-A3EBB2A 45-pint All units GDN50AF-A3EBA8A 50-pint All units GDN50AF-A3EBA8B 50-pint All units GDN70AF-A3EBA8A 70-pint All units GDN70AF-A3EBB3A 70-pint All units GDN70AI-A3EBB2A 70-pint All units GDNE30AEBA1A8A 30-pint All units GDNE40AEBA1A8A 40-pint All units GDNE50AFBA1A8A 50-pint All units GDNE65AFBA1A8A 65-pint All units 
*Kenmore* *Model number* *Capacity* *Date code range* 407.52301210 30-pint 2012-04 through 2012-09 407.52501210 50-pint 2012-04 through 2012-09 407.52701210 70-pint 2012-04 through 2012-09 407.52702210 70-pint 2012-04 through 2012-08 
*Norpole * *Model number* *Capacity* *Date code range* NPDH30PG 30-pint All units *Seabreeze * *Model number* *Capacity* *Date code range* DH450S 50-pint All units DH470S 70-pint All units *SoleusAir* *Model Number* *Capacity* *Date code range* CFM-25E 25-pint All units CFM-40E 40-pint All units DP1-30-03 30-pint All units DP1-40-03 40-pint All units DP1-50-03 50-pint All units DP1-50-03A 50-pint All units DP1-70-03 70-pint All units GL-DEH-30-1 30-pint 1211 through 0612 GL-DEH-45-2 45-pint 1211 through 0612 GL-DEH-50-2L2 50-pint 1211 through 0612 GL-DEH-50-2Q2 50-pint 1211 through 0612 GL-DEH-70-2S2 70-pint 1211 through 0612 GL-DEH-70P-2S2 70-pint 1211 through 0612 GM-DEH-30M-1L2 30-pint 010512 through 061412 GM-DEH-30M-1R2 30-pint 010512 through 061412 GM-DEH-45-1 45-pint 122511 through 062112 GM-DEH-70-1S2 70-pint 010512 through 062112 SG-DEH-25-4 25-pint 032711 through 081712 SG-DEH-30-2 30-pint 032711 through 050712 SG-DEH-30B-1 30-pint 011210 through 041310 SG-DEH-30M-1 30-pint 010210 through 071512 SG-DEH-30M-1A 30-pint 121510 through 111011 SG-DEH-30M-1L2 30-pint 010510 through 071512 SG-DEH-30M-1R2 30-pint 010510 through 071512 SG-DEH-45-1 45-pint 010210 through 071512 SG-DEH-45-1A 45-pint 121510 through 111011 SG-DEH-45-2 45-pint 032711 through 050712 SG-DEH-50-2 50-pint 010712 through 010712 SG-DEH-70-1 70-pint 010210 through 071512 SG-DEH-70-1A 70-pint 121510 through 111011 SG-DEH-70-2 70-pint 032711 through 050712 SG-DEH-70-2S2 70-pint 032711 through 050712 *Incidents/Injuries*

The number of reported incidents of overheating dehumidifiers has increased nearly 400 percent from 119 in the original recall (September 2013) to 471 reported incidents. The number of reported fires has increased more than 200 percent from 46 to 121 reported fires. Property damage reports have more than doubled from $2.15 million in the original recall to nearly $4.5 million.
*Remedy*

Consumers should immediately turn off and unplug the dehumidifiers and contact Gree to receive a refund.
*Sold at*

AAFES*, *HH Gregg,Home Depot, Kmart, Lowe’s, Menards, Mills Fleet Farm, Sam’s Club, Sears, Walmart and other stores nationwide and in Canada, and online at Amazon.com and Ebay.com, from January 2005 through August 2013 for between $110 and $400.
*Importers*

Airwell of France; CNA of Wood Dale, Ill.; Danby of Ontario, Canada; De’Longhi of Italy; Frigidaire, of Charlotte, N.C.; GE Appliances, of Louisville, Ky.; Gree USA Sales Ltd. of City of Industry, Calif.; IRP of Pineville, N.C.; MJC America Ltd. dba Soleus International Inc. of Walnut, Calif.; and Sunrise of Quebec, Canada.
*Manufacturer*

Gree Electric Appliances, of China
*Manufactured in*

China

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of injury or death associated with the use of thousands of types of consumer products under the agency’s jurisdiction. Deaths, injuries, and property damage from consumer product incidents cost the nation more than $1 trillion annually. CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical or mechanical hazard. CPSC's work to help ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters and household chemicals -– contributed to a decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 40 years. 
Federal law bars any person from selling products subject to a publicly-announced voluntary recall by a manufacturer or a mandatory recall ordered by the Commission. 
To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury go online to www.SaferProducts.gov or call CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 or teletypewriter at (301) 595-7054 for the hearing impaired. Consumers can obtain news release and recall information at www.cpsc.gov, on Twitter @USCPSC or by subscribing to CPSC's free e-mail newsletters.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> If you are ok going into these ****holes and bust your ass for $325.00 for soup to nuts then godbless you.We should be getting atleast 900+ for these places.You wanna do everyone a favor?STOP doing $10.00 lock changes!STOP Working for sub of a sub!STOP Doing $3.00 inspections I have had it with doing a days work feeling great and some lady in an office in Wyoming who never lifted a hammer tells me how to do my job.This industry is terrible.They hire unlicensed guys and people who have no idea about construction go into these dumps because they thought the could make a killing of a craigslist ad. If you continue to do it and complain don't blame anyone else.I am happy i and down to (1) Company and Thats almost over...:yawn:




Hey be careful because all you are doing is contradicting yourself here. Your saying that if you are going to complain don't blame anybody else. But at the same time you are complaining and blaming everybody else. If some one is doing $10 lock changes its only a matter of time until they wash out or move on to bigger and better things. - You know the reason everyone complains so much is due to the fact that negativity breeds negativity. 

Positive advice

& my original post is aimed towards guiding people who are probably making $10 per lock change to learn - learning is key regardless of what you are doing. Just because this type of work is not the most prestigious does not mean there is not plenty to learn.


----------

